# Breakfast for one



## CWS4322 (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's a link to a dozen easy breakfasts for one in the microwave.

Best Breakfast Recipes for One: 12 Recipes for One Person | mrfood.com


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for that CWS. Mrs Dawg is allergic to egg yokes so I am the only one eating them.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 3, 2013)

There are a bunch of good sounding recipes on Mrfood.com. I believe those eggs in a mug also can be made with whites only.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 5, 2013)

We have the frozen polenta with the cheese in the freezer. It is of one serving. I put the serving into the microwave to heat it, and I have the small glass of milk with it. 
Sometimes the nice piece of the fried bacon is well with it, also.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 6, 2013)

Idaho Sunrise for 1 or more.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bacon, cheese.onion,egg.


----------



## JanetMlr (Jun 15, 2014)

Breakfast for one or any meal can sometimes be challenging.  Over time though, I've learned there isn't much I can't make.  Clearly, I won't be roasting a whole turkey any time soon!  Even at Thanksgiving, my son is on CA, and my daughter is a vegetarian.  So for me and one other guest (my cousin) I make a turkey roulade. But now I'm off topic.

I will say though, that mainly I use the microwave for reheating my coffee and sometimes leftovers... never for cooking. Well, except for occasionally steaming fresh broccoli.

Breakfast for one is probably the easiest.  I make crustless spinach quiches with turkey breakfast sausage.  Make a whole batch and freeze them. Pop one in the microwave, and it's a 2 minute breakfast (w/juice & coffee)!

Today was an omelet made with egg subs (sorry, it's just me and I try to keep it healthy and still delicious), sliced cherry tomato, sautéed onion, rf cheddar, s&p.  I made it in my fold-over omelet pan  (I know... cheating). So half for breakfast, and the other half in the microwave for breakfast tomorrow. I do eat whole eggs now and then, but for this, the egg subs. works great.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 15, 2014)

JanetMlr said:


> Today was an omelet made with egg subs (sorry, it's just me and I try to keep it healthy and still delicious), sliced cherry tomato, sautéed onion, rf cheddar, s&p.  I made it in my fold-over omelet pan  (I know... cheating). So half for breakfast, and the other half in the microwave for breakfast tomorrow. I do eat whole eggs now and then, but for this, the egg subs. works great.


I find your comment "Today was an omelet made with egg subs (sorry, it's just me and I try to keep it healthy and still delicious)" is an oxymoron since egg substitutes are fortified and contain additives not found in real eggs. These additives  puts egg substitutes in the processed food category. To each his own. I prefer real eggs from real hens.


----------

